# Lab Results



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

I've only barely got an understanding of reading my results. These are what I have dating up to this week.

July 30

TSH-2.709 (.45-4.5)
T4 Free- 1.26 (.82-1.77)
and apparently no T3

August 29

TSH-3.180 (.45-4.5)
Free T4- 1.26 (.82-1.77)
T3, Total- 151 (71-180)
TPO AB-283 (0-34)

October 17
TSH-3.25 (.45-4.5)
Did not, would not say FT4
TT3-105.5 (71-180)

Still no treatment


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I am certainly no lab expert, but your numbers look similar to mine when I was diagnosed. Your TSH though in "range" may not be YOUR range. Your TT3 is in the basement and your TPO is high. You really need a Free T3 however and a T4. 
My TSH is .09 which is considered hyper, but I feel good and have NO hyper symptoms. My Free's are still in the low end of the ranges. I am getting treatment though and you are not. Honestly, if you are having symptoms and feeling bad, you need to find a doctor that will listen to you. Otherwise, you will continue to suffer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Behindblueeyes988 said:


> I've only barely got an understanding of reading my results. These are what I have dating up to this week.
> 
> July 30
> 
> ...


You need to find a better doc; I hope you can. You are a candidate for thyroxine replacement. Definitely.

Here is some info to help you; I hope!

Understanding your labs.
Here is a good place to learn how to interpret your labs.
http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/lab-values/#

And here is a great place to explain labs and what they mean.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

UK Thyroid patient advocacy
http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/thyroid_hormones1.php

You are not alone; we all had to get out there and fight as sick as we might have been at the time. It's a big mess.










And you do need antibodies' tests.


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you very much. I'll definitely read up on those. I went to my GP, he said they were normal but as I started talking with him, he grew concerned. He said to me it looks like I'm in the beginning stages of thyroid failure and if he was an Endo he would treat. I asked him to refer me to another Endocrinologist and he said absolutely, for sure. He's going to ask around and see those who come highly recommended and send me there. If it wasn't for him, I'd be going insane right now.

With the help you guys have given me I'm going into this new Endo loaded with knowledge, knowledge I did not have before


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Behindblueeyes988 said:


> Thank you very much. I'll definitely read up on those. I went to my GP, he said they were normal but as I started talking with him, he grew concerned. He said to me it looks like I'm in the beginning stages of thyroid failure and if he was an Endo he would treat. I asked him to refer me to another Endocrinologist and he said absolutely, for sure. He's going to ask around and see those who come highly recommended and send me there. If it wasn't for him, I'd be going insane right now.
> 
> With the help you guys have given me I'm going into this new Endo loaded with knowledge, knowledge I did not have before


I am soooooooooooooooo grateful to hear this!! The angels are watching over you.

Please let us know what transpires!


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll let you all know! My doctor said he'll call me with the referrel and all that no later than Monday. He wanted to do some good research first on our local Endos. I'm hoping this one listens. My friend commented today on how thin my hair has gotten, starting to scare me now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Behindblueeyes988 said:


> I'll let you all know! My doctor said he'll call me with the referrel and all that no later than Monday. He wanted to do some good research first on our local Endos. I'm hoping this one listens. My friend commented today on how thin my hair has gotten, starting to scare me now.


This GP sounds like an amazing and caring medical professional. I hope you get hooked up with a really good endo!


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

He is absolutely amazing. Waiting is just getting hard. Seems like I get another symptom every week! I have a question as to whether this is one or not, and my mom is being no help with it, lol. I've been on birth control solid since July to ease pain and all that, and never once spotted or had double periods. Starting today I'm having my second of the month even though I'm in the middle of my BC pack. Is this a symptom or is my body just messing with me?


----------

